# Anyone remember John Paul Young?



## dbeyat45 (Feb 18, 2014)

Love is in the air ....


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_He was on the Morning show last week DB_:bowknot:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope, never heard of him.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 18, 2014)

John WHO ?


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

No.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not familiar with him either, I understand he was from Australia.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

"*Love Is in the Air*" is a 1977 disco song sung by John Paul Young. The song was written by George Young and Harry Vanda and it became Young's only worldwide hit in 1978, peaking at No. 2 on the Australian charts and No. 5 in the UK Singles Chart. In the United States, the song peaked at No. 7 on the pop chart and spent two weeks at No. 1 on the adult contemporary chart, his only US top 40 hit.[SUP][1]

It's old enough for SOME of you to remember. 
[/SUP]


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm only familiar with that one song (Love is in the air).
Sort of an easy listening pop tune.
Didn't rush out to buy the record.
Just not a fan.


----------

